# Empire of the River God OOC



## Ghostknight (Jun 14, 2004)

Ok, players in the game

Isida Kep'Tukari
Goddess FallenAngel
Brother Shatterstone
Paxus Asclepius
Someone
Karl Green
Ranger John

The game is going to be 3.5 using the OA adventures book (but non-Rokugan).  Any clashes with 3.0 to 3.5 will be resolved in favor of 3.5 rules.


----------



## Erekose13 (Jun 14, 2004)

I voted for this game cause I think it would be a great game to see on here, but unfortunately I dont have the time to get into a new game and my books are all boxed up and heading across the pacific for a couple months.  Thanks Ghostknight and I look forward to possibly joining one of your games in the future.  I have to bow out of this one though.  Have a great game.


----------



## Goddess FallenAngel (Jun 14, 2004)

I voted for this (although I know I was not one of the first 7 voters), primarily because I've been wanting to play an OA game for a while.  Personally, I vote for Rokugan, and mid to high level characters.


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Jun 14, 2004)

don't need this...


----------



## Goddess FallenAngel (Jun 14, 2004)

Brother Shatterstone said:
			
		

> Well, I know I was the first person to vote for this game it being my poll in all...
> 
> but I'm going to have to pass on playing so goddess can have my spot.
> 
> ...



Aw, don't pass of my behalf! 

I'll email you in a bit.


----------



## Ghostknight (Jun 14, 2004)

Aargh, I worded myself badly - I meant the first seven from amongst those who had voted - NOT the first seven who had voted - so both Brother Shatterstone and Goddess fallenAngel are in! (If you want it.)

So the first to post fest is on for those who voted (not necessarily the first ones to vote!)


----------



## Paxus Asclepius (Jun 14, 2004)

On either count, I'm in.  The Rokugan setting is fine by me, but so is any other solidly Chinese/Japanese style setting; anything farther west is out of my familiarity.  I'd like a fair amount of, if not intrigue, at least political machinations; whether they're out in the open or not is less important than that what we do has global consequences in a fashion other than apocalyptic monster-killing.  Mid-levels would be good, maybe 5-7; too low and we can't do anything much, too high and there aren't enough dramatic obstacles.


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Jun 14, 2004)

So...  My question would be if this is a strickly Rokugan game (i.e. nothing from the OA book but the Rogukan-approved things), or if everything (or most things) from the OA book would be up for grabs.  Just curious.  The only OA book I have is Oriental Adventures; I do not have any of the AEG Rokugan books.

As for the kind of adventure, I'd like mid-to-high level.  I have some interest in playing a samurai, possibly Crab, Dragon, or Unicorn.  I also have interest in playing a vanaran shaman.


----------



## doghead (Jun 14, 2004)

Hey all,

Nice to see another 'oriental' game in the works. Just dropped by to wish you luck.

Gambarimasu!

the head of the dog.


----------



## Goddess FallenAngel (Jun 14, 2004)

Ghostknight - Ah, sorry, I misunderstood. Now that I re-read your original post, it makes sense. 

Actually, after rethinking about it, I would have to agree with Paxus in that just about any Oriental-type setting would be fine with me. However, the only book I own is WOTC's Oriental Adventures. I have a couple of character concepts, I don't know what I want to play yet. Also, I vote for good-to-neutral alignments myself, as I am in too many evil campaigns as it is right now.


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Jun 14, 2004)

Goddess FallenAngel said:
			
		

> Aw, don't pass of my behalf!




Its more of I got allot of things on my plate and I know very little of the campaign setting...  Ninja’s, samurai, and wise monks do little for me. 

So most of the experience, and enjoyment, would be lost on me.


----------



## Someone (Jun 14, 2004)

You have another player here if it there´s any space left.


----------



## rangerjohn (Jun 14, 2004)

I'm in the same book as Goddess, the only setting book I own is OA.  I will go with the majority on setting.


----------



## Karl Green (Jun 14, 2004)

I'm interested if there is room still 

I like the... ah don't have the book with me and can't spell so the spell-caster guys, earth... Shugenjo???? sorry


----------



## Goddess FallenAngel (Jun 14, 2004)

Okay, came up with a character concept: geisha bodyguard. Basically, a pretty, civilized woman who is either indebted to, or a vassal of, someone else (possibly a PC?). Appears to be merely a geisha, but is in truth a bodyguard that no one would expect.


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Jun 14, 2004)

Goddess FallenAngel said:
			
		

> Okay, came up with a character concept: geisha bodyguard. Basically, a pretty, civilized woman who is either indebted to, or a vassal of, someone else (possibly a PC?).




Darn you... *must resist* integrated backgrounds... *resistance wavering*  evil *gasp* goddess... *bows head to his fate*

Okay, I'm interested...  I don't do casters and such; can you make it work with a warrior character?


----------



## Paxus Asclepius (Jun 15, 2004)

It looks as though I may fall into the role of arcane caster; I should be able to do a decent wu jen.


----------



## Goddess FallenAngel (Jun 15, 2004)

Brother Shatterstone said:
			
		

> Darn you... *must resist* integrated backgrounds... *resistance wavering* evil *gasp* goddess... *bows head to his fate*
> 
> Okay, I'm interested... I don't do casters and such; can you make it work with a warrior character?



Maybe... would work better with a caster or non-fighter-type, but can maybe make it work... what's your character concept?


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Jun 15, 2004)

Goddess FallenAngel said:
			
		

> what's your character concept?




Young, rash, condescending, egotistical, and if he’s got a body guard he's probably an ungrateful noble.  

Sounds like to much fun I imagine...


----------



## Ghostknight (Jun 15, 2004)

List of players to date updated in the first post -All six are in, the rest will become alternates.

OK, what I have picked up is that most people have the WOTC OA book, but not the AEG expansions.  based on this I will go with my own OA vision rather than Rokugan (I rather like hengeyokai etc in an OA game, they fit into a lot of Oriental legends which include shapeshifters).

So the game is going to allow all options from the OA book, the clans will be used as a political framework.  Characters will be created at level 7, with a 32 point buy to allow for some power but you are still not the big boys on the block but important enough to attract attention.  Note:  Level is NOT an indicator of political power, a governor of a province could be a level 1 Aristocat while the peasant you are being unpleasant to could have spent the last ten winters fighting as a levi in the local lords wars and be a 10th level warrior!  Appearances are going to be deceptive - an essential element in any oriental campagn   Also, take note that social class is VERY important and as such is likely to affect how characters interact and WILL affect NPC interactions.  A simple example is that a samurai is not likely to bother with the name of a peasant and wil just refer to them by their job title (farmer, innkeeper etc) while a peasant looking directly at a samurai without showing the proper respect with bowing his head is asking for trouble!

On a character creation note- Any noble character must take at least two skill points in perform or a craft skill (artistic craft, NOT artisan type craft).  This is to reflect that those with a noble upbringing are brought up in a civilised manner and are educated beyond merely swinging a sword, praying to the kami or xasting spells - that would be just boorish!

As for alignment, it doesn't bother me what alignment you are but no dishonourable evil characters - so chaotic evil is completely out.  Also, chaotic neutrals are likely to have a hard time in many areas, particularly if they get a reputation.  Even chaotic good characters will suffer if they behave dishonourably - "Face" is all important to many in the kingdom and thus a lack of face will mean that many, particularly nobles and those aspiring social climbers will not want to have anything to do with you!

For a pantheon I am going with animism.  The world is filled with spirits and everything has kami attached to it.  On top of the spirits of the world sits the celestia bureacracy, the greatest Kami who rule the world.  Their main servants are the dragons who serve them and communicate with them (making dragon hunters despised - I mean who could like someone that kills the servants of the gods, even if said servants are terrorising you?)  As such evil dragons are far more likely to set themselves up as a lord of an area demanding tribute than to go on chaotic rampages.

So essentially those who choose domains can choose any that fit their character concept.  I haven't populated the Celestial Bureacracy, so feel free to name elements of it as you wish, assigning portfolios as necessary (generally ephemeral concepts, physical concepts such as earth etc are represented by the earth bound kami).

A short geo-political lesson on the area - The main empire is the Empire of the River God, the capital at the mouth of a major river that splits it into two.  The Center is generally civilised, decadent, and seen as more artistic, as one moves further to the east or west  it gets more babrabaric and militaristic- the east is bordered by the realm of the Dark Ones (essentially I am moving the Shadowlands to here as an ongoing source of maraudign Oni, undead problems and generally supernatural problems), the west moves closer to other nations, the North West to the nation of Hora, the South West to "Barbarian Nations", not really nations but loose confederations of barabarian tribes that band together to protect themselves from the forays of hunting bands from Hosea and the Empire.

Hosa and the Empire have an uneasy peace.  The border is fluid and skirmishes between lords on the borders common, but these are generally ignored by the rulers of the respective countries in the interest of avoiding a full scale war that could give the barbarians a chance to grab land from them.  Hosa is governed in much the same way as the Empire but tends to be more rough around the edges, similar customs exist in both, but the ones in the empire tend to be more elaborate and time consuming.


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Jun 15, 2004)

Ghostknight said:
			
		

> Hosa and the Empire have an uneasy peace.



GK, are you wanting us to be all from the same area or does it not matter? 



			
				Ghostknight said:
			
		

> Hosa is governed in much the same way as the Empire but tends to be more rough around the edges, similar customs exist in both, but the ones in the empire tend to be more elaborate and time consuming.



GFA, I'm not to concerned about which country we are from, the Empire's long drawn out customs would make my guy nearly insane in annoyance. (Though he will hide is feels well enough) In Hosa, he probably wouldn't be as frowned upon...   

GK, one more question or more likely an FYI, I'm looking at probably some sort of noble, the rogue class, probably CG, who’s probably had “face” issues in his past, but tries to behave himself out of love and respect for his family.  Is this fine with you?  (I went rogue simply cause none of the more oriental classes made sense, its not a pure fighter so GFA character should be able to outshine him in combat, does this sound good?  (Be honest.)

GK, if you like the above how do you feel about the rogue variant from unearthed arcane that has no sneak attack and instead gets fighter feats?  (Not sure how much sneak attack would be frowned upon in a game of honor so I figured I should ask before it was an issue)


----------



## Ghostknight (Jun 15, 2004)

Brother Shatterstone said:
			
		

> GK, are you wanting us to be all from the same area or does it not matter?




It does not really matter - but since you will be starting in the Empire (Unless everyone comes from Hosa), you would need a reason to  be there - but it would explain why you are there with a body guard (if you and Goddess are linking back stories)



			
				Brother Shatterstone said:
			
		

> GK, one more question or more likely an FYI, I'm looking at probably some sort of noble, the rogue class, probably CG, who’s probably had “face” issues in his past, but tries to behave himself out of love and respect for his family.  Is this fine with you?  (I went rogue simply cause none of the more oriental classes made sense, its not a pure fighter so GFA character should be able to outshine him in combat, does this sound good?  (Be honest.)
> 
> GK, if you like the above how do you feel about the rogue variant from unearthed arcane that has no sneak attack and instead gets fighter feats?  (Not sure how much sneak attack would be frowned upon in a game of honor so I figured I should ask before it was an issue)




I am happy with the UA variant - while you get the fighter feats, you don't have the HP, BAB and weapon proficiencies, but his is covered by extra skill points.  It does make sense that a noble "rogue" would not use sneak attack (not necessarily wrong if just seen as getting attacks in to vulnerable locations/nerve junctions etc).  But I would like to see some perform/craft skill as for any other noble - it would be part of your childhood education.

Goddess- as for your concept - it is fine - "undercover" bodyguards fit in well to an oriental campaign, but would have a lower class background, so as not to be concerned with the lack of honor in hiding ones abilities, especially as a geisha.  Also not that being a geisha is not a dshonourable thing.  They are seen as fulfilling a necessary function in society - many noblemen would visit "Floating cities" regularly, even with their wives knowledge.  A geisha is seen as an outlet where the man can reveal himself even in ways he could not to his wife.  As such a geisha is trained as a conversationalist/comforter/poetess/artist etc to provide succour to her clients.  As such to pose as a Geisha you would need a least surface knowledge of these aspects and courtly behavior.

For all here is a new skill that is available to all characters as a class skill

*Knowledge(Civilised behavior) (Intelligence)* This skill covers the basics of how to act in society.  It gives knowledge of the correct modes of dress/customs/behaviors for all daily behaviors.
Synergy: +2 bonus to Knowledge(Local) if you posses five or more ranks in this skill.  Knowledge (Local) provides a +2 synergy bonus to this skill if you possess five or more ranks.


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Jun 15, 2004)

Ok, I believe I am going to go as a samurai.  I will be a female samurai of Dragon clan, unless you are enforcing gender rolls, in which case I will be male.  

Also, Ghostknight, could you check the Planetouched Peril IC thread?  Thanks.


----------



## Goddess FallenAngel (Jun 15, 2004)

Ghostknight said:
			
		

> Goddess- as for your concept - it is fine - "undercover" bodyguards fit in well to an oriental campaign, but would have a lower class background, so as not to be concerned with the lack of honor in hiding ones abilities, especially as a geisha. Also not that being a geisha is not a dshonourable thing. They are seen as fulfilling a necessary function in society - many noblemen would visit "Floating cities" regularly, even with their wives knowledge. A geisha is seen as an outlet where the man can reveal himself even in ways he could not to his wife. As such a geisha is trained as a conversationalist/comforter/poetess/artist etc to provide succour to her clients. As such to pose as a Geisha you would need a least surface knowledge of these aspects and courtly behavior.



That is pretty much what my concept was  Geishas were often highly educated (for someone not of the noble caste), and I was thinking of taking at least one perform skill (probably singing), as well as a craft skill (painting or calligraphy). Now, just the problem of getting enough skill points...

Also, if I have enough ranks in the new knowledge skill, would it be possible for me to get a bonus on acting "in character" in my disguise check?

Bro - that sounds great for background. I could have easily been sent along by your family to 'protect' you.


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Jun 15, 2004)

Goddess FallenAngel said:
			
		

> Now, just the problem of getting enough skill points...




Yeah, this game seems like it needs alot of skill points...   :\ 

GK, what if we bumped the skill points up a bit for each class, like by increasing the base number by one would give an addition 11 points.  (It's just an idea. 



			
				Goddess FallenAngel said:
			
		

> Bro - that sounds great for background. I could have easily been sent along by your family to 'protect' you.



Very true, and your geisha heritage would make others see you as anything but a bodyguard.


----------



## Someone (Jun 15, 2004)

So far I like what I´ve seen a lot. I´ll work on a character concept; right now it´s shaping like a monk, but that will likely change.


----------



## Festy_Dog (Jun 15, 2004)

If you're looking for alternates I'd like to take a spot, as long as there's no problem with that.


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Jun 15, 2004)

Isida Kep'Tukari said:
			
		

> Ok, I believe I am going to go as a samurai.  I will be a female samurai of Dragon clan, unless you are enforcing gender rolls, in which case I will be male.




Not sure if I get a day in this but I would rather see everyone play what they want to, including gender.  I say we limit gender rolls to at least after character creation.  




Spoiler



(and then we can put women in there rightful spot...) Just Kidding btw


  

GFA, did you give any thought for how long your characters been a thorn in my characters side?


----------



## Goddess FallenAngel (Jun 15, 2004)

I think she meant gender roles as in the fact that women generally were not trained as samurai - although sometimes women in samurai familes were trained in use of the naginata. 



			
				Brother Shatterstone said:
			
		

> GFA, did you give any thought for how long your characters been a thorn in my characters side?



Let's say for as long as you have been 'adventuring' - basically, I was sent with you when you left home on trips. Most likely, I have been trained since I was a child, with the final purpose of becoming the personal bodyguard to one of the scions of the family. Perhaps you were the first-born son (thus warrenting the need for a body-guard)?


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Jun 15, 2004)

Goddess FallenAngel said:
			
		

> I think she meant gender roles as in the fact that women generally were not trained as samurai.




True enough, then again in medieval England where not normally trained as knights yet in “normal” D%D there are no limits upon the gender of the character so I don't see the need for fallowing that custom.  



			
				Goddess FallenAngel said:
			
		

> Let's say for as long as you have been 'adventuring' - basically, I was sent with you when you left home on trips.



Works for me, but if you've been a thorn in his side for that long he's probably use to that irritation...  So does that mean our two characters are friends and such?



			
				Goddess FallenAngel said:
			
		

> Perhaps you were the first-born son (thus warrenting the need for a body-guard)?



I don't see this guy as being a first-born son...  I don't know the culture that well but I imagine that some of the responsibility is lost the farther you go down the food chain.  (I was thinking second son or maybe the third.)


----------



## rangerjohn (Jun 15, 2004)

What happened to the people who voted being first?


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Jun 15, 2004)

rangerjohn said:
			
		

> What happened to the people who voted being first?



Good question, we have one player on the player list that didn't vote for the game, and we have people like you who did vote, and even declared your intention to play, who aren't on the list...  :\ 

I’m not going to force a DM/GM to run a game with more players than they are not comfortable with nor I’m I going to tell them which players they have to take.  There giving up there time to run a game for the rest of us.    

So adding or removing people is going to be up to Ghostknight and no one else.  

Rangerjohn, if you dislike my answer you can PM or email me, ftn4life@earthlink.net  and we can discuss it farther but who knows maybe it was a simply oversight. 

Respectfully, 
The mod with no powers...


----------



## Karl Green (Jun 16, 2004)

Kewl, well I am debating two character types...

A Crab Earth Suhjenju (sp? will edit when I get home tonight) 

-or-

A Shaman of some kind... debating about some of the races in OA...


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Jun 16, 2004)

Ok, here's my preliminary character, further description to come.  

*Mirumoto Zoriko
Female Human Samurai 7
Alignment:* Lawful Good
*Respected Ancestors:* Mirumoto Tokeru and Mirumoto Ryudumu
*Clan:* Dragon

*Height:* 4' 7"
*Weight:* 93 lbs.
*Hair:* Black
*Eyes:* Green
*Age:* 27

*Str:* 16 (+3) [8 points, +1 4th level]
*Dex:* 15 (+2) [8 points]
*Con:* 12 (+1) [4 points]  
*Int:* 14 (+2) [6 points]  
*Wis:* 12 (+1) [4 points]  
*Cha:* 10 (+0) [2 points]

*Class and Racial Abilities:*
Bonus ancestor feat at 1st level, Diplomacy as class skill, 4 extra skill points at 1st level, 1 extra skill point per level beyond 1st.  Ancestral Daisho, Bonus Feats

*Hit Dice:* 7d10+7
*HP:* 49
*AC:* 18 (+2 Dex, +5 armor [from _+1 partial armor_], +1 natural)
*Init:* +2 (+2 Dex)
*Speed:* 30 ft. (20 ft. in armor)

*Saves:*
Fort +7 [+5 base, +1 Con, +1 haori]
Ref +5 [+2 base, +2 Dex, +1 haori]
Will +7 [+5 base, +1 Wis, +1 haori]

*BAB:* +7/+2
*Melee Atk:* +13/+8 (1d10+5/19-20/x2/S, +2 katana) _or_ +11/+6 (1d6+4/19-20/x2/S, +1 wakizashi)
Full daisho attack - +11/+6/+9 (first two 1d10+5, last 1d6+4)
*Or* - +11 (1d8+4/x3/P,S, 5 ft. reach, heaven lotus phoenix tail)
Full heaven lotus phoenix tail attack - +9/+4 (1d8+4/1d8+4/x3/P,S, 5 ft. reach)
*Ranged Atk:* +10/+5 (1d8+3/x3/P, +3 might composite longbow)

*Skills:*
Climb +8 [7 ranks, +3 Str, -2 armor check penalty]
Craft (calligraphy) +10 [6 ranks, +2 Int, +2 masterwork calligraphy kit]
Iaijutsu Focus +10 [10 ranks, +0 Cha]
Intimidate +10 [10 ranks, +0 Cha]
Jump +7 [6 ranks, +3 Str, -2 armor check penalty]
Perform (tea ceremony) +10 [10 ranks, +0 Cha]
Ride +9 [5 ranks, +2 Dex, +2 military saddle]
Sense Motive +11 [10 ranks, +1 Wis]

*Feats:*
Soul of Loyalty (human bonus ancestral feat)
Exotic Weapon Proficiency (heaven lotus phoenix tail) (1st level)
Weapon Focus (katana) (samurai bonus 2nd level)
Ambidexterity (3rd level)
Exotic Weapon Proficiency (katana) (samurai bonus 4th level)
Two-Weapon Fighting (6th level)

*Languages:* Rokugani, Spirit Tongue, Shadowlands

*Equipment*
*Lokoto - +2 katana* (8,000gp) Picture 
*Fubiso - +1 wakizashi* (2,000gp) - Looks identical to katana
*+1 Heaven Lotus Phoenix Tail* (2,335gp) Picture (scroll down) - Each end of the weapon is enameled in green
_*+1 partial armor*_ (1,200gp) - Imagine laquered in green 
*Masterwork dai-kyu* (mighty composite longbow, +3 strength bonus) (700gp)
*Dragon's scales - amulet of natural armor +1* (2,000gp) - This appears as a dragon in flight, golden and enamaled in green with ruby chips for eyes.   
*Haori [cloak] of resistance +1* (1,000gp) - This appears as a brilliant green haori with a dragon stitched on the back 
*Charging Bull Elixir (as potion of bull's strength)* - This is a small ceramic bottle with a painting of a charging bull on it.  300gp
*Serpant's Sinuousity (as potion of cat's grace)* - This is a serpant-shaped piece of rock candy that must be eaten to get the effect.  300gp
*Volcano's Favor (as potion of protection from elements (fire))* - This a minature volcano made from red wax.  It is melted by breathing on it (which activates the effect).  750gp
*2 Fingers of Jade* - These are pieces of light green jade, thick and flat and about two inches long. (200gp)
*Masterwork Calligraphy Set * (55gp)
*Whetstone* (2cp)
*Tent* (10gp)
*Straw Mat* (5sp)
*Bedroll* (1sp)
*Soap* (5sp)
*Flint & Steel* (1gp)
*10 Day's Rations* (5gp)
*2 Waterskins* (2gp)
*Incense * – Twenty five-inch sticks of sandalwood incense in a green lacquered case with a dragon painted on it; the case also serves as a holder for lit incense. (10gp)
*2 courtier's outfits and 1 noble's outfit * - 165gp
*Joukai, light warhorse * (150gp)
*Military Saddle* (20gp)
*Bit & Bridle* (4gp)

*Money:*
124gp, 9sp

*Appearance:*  Mirumoto Zoriko is a very petite woman.  When most encounter her for the first time in court, they assume she is a wife who tends to stay at home.  But beneath the silks of her court dress, Zoriko is a very strong, balanced young woman, and an excellent samurai.  When traveling on a mission for her lord, she prefers the lighter partial armor instead of the heavier great armor that many other samurai wear.  Hers is laquered in varying shades of green, from jade to emerald to pine.

Her black hair is glossy and very straight, and she tends to wear it in a noble's topnot.  Her eyes are wide and jade-green, and she often wears clothes dyed to match them; it is her one real conceit.

*Personality:*  Zoriko is a passionate woman, though most would not know it from meeting her briefly.  In the company of strangers, she prefers to let them think of her what they will.  But once she has had something of interest come up, she shatters whatever illusions people have of her.

She is fairly forthright with her decisions, using her passionate loyalty and undeniable skill to try to win people over to her way of viewing things.  She does not possess the honeyed tongue of some courtiers and thus sometimes her fiery approach can be abrasive, but she is convinced that it serves her well enough.  Her pride can be something of a stumbling block, and she can be rather headstrong at times.

*History:*  Zoriko was born into the Mirumoto family, and it became quite apparent that despite her small frame, she had the potential strength and speed to be an excellent samurai.  Setting aside childhood aspirations for being a shugenja when it seemed her parents were reluctant to place her in the Mirumoto school, she quickly began to show her strength and skill with the blades.  Like many of the Dragon clan, she learned the two-blade method, weilding her katana in one hand and her wakizashi in the other.

However, she rarely sullies her ancestral daisho on common enemies, prefering to use the elaborate heaven lotus phoenix tail for normal combat.  She feels the weapon adds to her stature and the mystique of the Dragon clan.

Though she excels at the blade, she has also spent a great deal of time at court, primarily assisting her father in finding a husband for her.  She is accomplished in caligraphy and tea ceremony, but some noble men have found her bluntness and warrior skill somewhat intimidating.  Zoriko greatly desires to have a child, but her pride will not let her or her father accept just any potential husband.


----------



## Goddess FallenAngel (Jun 16, 2004)

Brother Shatterstone said:
			
		

> Yeah, this game seems like it needs alot of skill points... :\
> 
> GK, what if we bumped the skill points up a bit for each class, like by increasing the base number by one would give an addition 11 points. (It's just an idea.



This would greatly help me (even the xtra one per level would give me 11, as Bro suggested). I need all the skill points I can get to pull this off.... *bats eyes at GK*


----------



## Ghostknight (Jun 16, 2004)

rangerjohn said:
			
		

> What happened to the people who voted being first?




My fault - you are in RJ (I said eight - we only have 6- I was trying to move things along and got carried away.)

Yiu are in - so go ahead and post a charcater


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Jun 16, 2004)

Isida Kep'Tukari said:
			
		

> *Age:* 35




Is this in error?    If not you’re going to have to modifier her for middle age.  (At least I believe so, the age table in the OA appeared to be different than the PHB...  Of course it was late last night so I could be in error.)


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Jun 16, 2004)

Yeah, that was an error, I was doing some copying and pasting so that was unintentional.


----------



## Karl Green (Jun 16, 2004)

GK, I just got Comp Divine this weekend, would you prefer that I use the Shugenja from there (as it is updated for 3.5) or the one in O.A.? They are not that different BUT the spell lists are. Just wondering. 

I am pretty sure I am going to be a Human Crab Earth (_Order of the Perfect Sculpture_ from Comp Divine) Shugenja. Still working on him, and will be done shortly


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Jun 16, 2004)

Karl Green said:
			
		

> GK, I just got Comp Divine this weekend, would you prefer that I use the Shugenja from there (as it is updated for 3.5) or the one in O.A.? They are not that different BUT the spell lists are. Just wondering.




GK, if you don't let have the complete divine I can get you the need information for the class, and spell list.


----------



## Someone (Jun 16, 2004)

Name: Togashi Shokai
Race: Human
Class/level: Monk 7
Alingment: Lawful good
Age: 26

Ability scores

Str: 14
Dex: 14 (16 with gloves)
Con: 12
Int: 14
Wis: 16 (15+4th level bonus point) (18 with periapt)
Cha 10

Saving throws: 

Fort +6=5(base)+1(con)
Reflex +8=5(base)+3(dex) [plus Evasion]
Will +9=5(base)+4(wis) [+2 against enchantment spell and spell effects]

Hit points: 42 (on average)
Movement = 50´
AC: 22=10+3(dex)+5(monk bonus)+2(armor)+2(Mighty works mastery I style), touch 20, flat footed 17.
Initiative: +3
Attacks: +7 unarmed (1d8+2) or +6+6 unarmed (1d8+2)
………......+7 quarterstaff (1d6+3, or 1d6 +2 if used with a flurry of blows)

Skills: (70 ranks)
Knowledge (civilised behavior).9=7 ranks+2 (Int)
Sense motive………………….......10=6 ranks+4(wis)
Tumble………………………...........15=10 ranks +3 (dex)+2 (sinergy)
Move silently………………........…15=7 ranks +3 (dex) +5 (magic)
Hide……………………………...........10=7 ranks +3 (dex)
Jump………………………..…..........9=5 ranks +2 (str)+2 (sinergy)
Spot………………………...….........10=4 ranks +4 (wis)
Listen……………………………........10=4 ranks + 4 (wis)
Knowledge (religion)……………..12=10+2(int)
Perform (flute)………………….....5=5 ranks
Craft (painting)…………………....9=5 ranks +2 (int)+2 circumstance

Feats: 
1-Stunning fist, Endurance (bonus human), Improved grapple (monk bonus)
2-Deflect arrows (monk bonus)
3-Fists of Iron
6-Choke hold, Improved Disarm (monk bonus)

Racial traits and class features: 
Extra feat at level 1, Extra skill points (4 extra at level 1)
Unarmed Strike, evasion, still mind, Ki strike (magic), slow fall 30 feet, purity of body, wholeness of body (14 hp)

Equipment:
Monk´s outfit
Quarterstaff
Gloves of dexterity +2 4000
Periapt of Wisdom +2 4000
Bracers of armor +2 4000
Phylactery of faithfulness 1000
Eight diagrams coins, minor 2160
Slippers of quiet step 2500 (+5 to move silently)
Flute
Masterwork painting set 50

1290 gold coins.

Description & background:

A man advances under the canopy of trees. Shaved head, not so tall, his wiry complexion makes you doubt if he´s very healthy or either a weakling, a common doubt when one meets a monk the first time. Because he´s obviously a monk; those erudite enough would identify an ise zumi, but he has no tattoos. 

* * *

A child, seven years old, bows deeply before a samurai. “Father,” says the child with an ease of speaking improper for his short years “Though I deeply honor my ancestors, and my blood is that of a samurai, I´m thirsty for the knowledge of the Ise Zumi. Please allow me to climb the mountain to the monk´s monastery and take the name of Togashi”

* * *

A thirteen years old boy practices within the wall of a courtyard. There´s an old man, totally covered in tattoos watching him; the boy walks and jumps with grace while moving from dummy to dummy, punches and kicks them. A final spinning kick smashes a water filled gourd. “Good” says the old man. “You did it well this time. Now, tell me, who did you just defeated?”

“Myself”

“Wrong!”

“But that´s what you said yesterday, master.”

“Exactly”

* * *

The same boy is now a grown man. “You made well our tests, and you´re ready to become an Ise Zumi. In this day, the master tattooer will make a part of your soul flow to the surface. Are you ready, Shokai? Will you be able to endure that, to know what´s within your spirit”

“I´m ready, master”

“Then I´m no longer your master. Uncover your body and obey the tatooer.”

The said man orders the young to knee and bend, showing and stretching his back. He stares at the skin, trying to perceive what´s inside of it, to hear the call. 

The sun raises high in the sky.

“Lay on your back”

Maybe the tattoo in is his chest. Hours pass, the ink and needles lie still unused. “Maybe the arms?” mutters the tattoer.

The night falls, the tattooer leaves the boy as he found it. The tattooer gets up.

“The boy has no tattoo.”

“What?”

“Raw rice it´s not a meal, a white sheet is not a painting. He´s still nothing and everything, like the steel in the forge. He needs cold water.”

“However, he did well in the tests…”

“He´s a good follower, there lies the problem.” 

“Hmmm… if he´s going to experience the world, better to do it prepared. Maybe some gifts from the Agasha. And I´ll se if he can visit some courts; if he´s going to experience the world, he shouldn´t stop at sleeping in the woods.”

“If the water at the forge is too cold, the steel becomes brittle.”

“I´ll have an eye in our young sword.”

[Note; there´s still room for more background. Since Shokai met the requisites to become a tattooed monk -the Complete Warrior version- at level 5, that means he spent 2 levels (that could mean more or less time) outside of the monastery, possibly meeting other characters and learning skills like Sense Motive. If someone wants to include Shokai in his background, I´ll change mine to reflect that. In my case, posting personality is useless: my characters end doing what they want, not what I have planned for them]


----------



## Ghostknight (Jun 17, 2004)

Brother Shatterstone said:
			
		

> Not sure if I get a day in this but I would rather see everyone play what they want to, including gender.  I say we limit gender rolls to at least after character creation.
> 
> GFA, did you give any thought for how long your characters been a thorn in my characters side?




For NPCs Gender roles will be fairly strictly enforced.  For PCs I don't mind non-traditional roles, except that female monks are out (I just can;t bring myself to see mixed monasteries).  BUT people in non-traditional roles are going to attract attention.


----------



## Ghostknight (Jun 17, 2004)

Ok, to answer some of the general questions..

Yep skills are more important and widely used (at least by me) in OA.  As such an extra skill point per level (giving an extra 11 as Brother Shatterstone pointed out) is going to be allowed.  BUT these extra points must be used for skills such as knowledge(Local), Knowledge (Geography), Craft (Artisan skills for non-nobles), Perform, Profession, Knowledge (Civilised behavior), or similar.  Normal class rules apply re class skills and cross class skills for these.

GFA- Yep, It makes sense for a synergy between the Knowledge (Civilised behavior) and disguise.  It will apply when being observed for behavior rather than looks 9so intially unless there is a cultural component it will not play a part but will be important for extended interation while disguised.)

As for Complete Divine - Please go ahead and send the info to me Brother Shatterstone, I do not have the book.

Someone- I do not have the Complete warrior, so you will need to type up the tattooed monk from their if you are going to go that route and sent it to me.

My email address is mlipzATfnb.co.za (replace AT with @).

Both characters posted so far look good.  A note on the monetary system.  Within the Empire there is a relatively sophisticated system and for amounts of over 100gp a platinum spindle (weighing the same as a normal platinum piece) can be redeemed at a local Treasury office.  These are minted by the Empire and distributed by them  Hosa recognises them but redeems then at a rate of 95gp, the other five gp going to tax.  Similar conversion rates apply to interchanging normal currencies in each country though anoble can probably get full value at the office of the Ambassador.  Outside of the two main countries most coins can be interchanged at face value but the spindles are usually taken as being only worth a single platinum coin - who knows when you can get true value for it?


----------



## Ghostknight (Jun 17, 2004)

Ghostknight said:
			
		

> My email address is mlipzATfnb.co.za (replace AT with @).




Eric's grandmother is way too sensitive - I mean, editing my surname?

Anyways that should be mlips h i t z (remove the psaces and add in the rest of the eamail address- someone give that Grand mom a stiff drink - I think I just freaked her out!


----------



## Goddess FallenAngel (Jun 17, 2004)

Ghostknight said:
			
		

> GFA- Yep, It makes sense for a synergy between the Knowledge (Civilised behavior) and disguise. It will apply when being observed for behavior rather than looks (so intially unless there is a cultural component it will not play a part but will be important for extended interation while disguised.)



Okay, great. 

Now I have another question: In the OA book, the Crane Clan fostered children of the Scorpion Clan when the Scorpions were exiled. Could I possibly be a child of a Scorpion who never returned from exile and was raised by the Crane family I was fostered with? it would make the character history a bit more seamless (rather than being a commoner). It would also make sense as to why I was trained in the warfan (my weapon of choice).

Also, what classes is the new Knowledge skill a class skill for?

(My current Classes: Rogue1/Fighter5/Daidoji bodyguard1)

Also, does the fighter's class skill list change at all? I know the samurai's is different than the PBH fighter's, but I don't think that I could get away with taking the samurai class.


----------



## Ghostknight (Jun 17, 2004)

Goddess FallenAngel said:
			
		

> Okay, great.
> 
> Now I have another question: In the OA book, the Crane Clan fostered children of the Scorpion Clan when the Scorpions were exiled. Could I possibly be a child of a Scorpion who never returned from exile and was raised by the Crane family I was fostered with? it would make the character history a bit more seamless (rather than being a commoner). It would also make sense as to why I was trained in the warfan (my weapon of choice).
> 
> ...




Hmm, the problem is, unless you have been adopted by the Crab I don't see why they would have trained you as a Daidoji bodyguard.  Fostering of children between clans/families would be fairly common, but it would be difficult to see a clan revealing there secret training to non-clan members (my view of the clan specific prestige classes).  Also, if Bro's character is a Crane noble - why would they trust a Scorpion with his life?  So I will OK this IF the background is such that you have abandoned all ties to the Scorpion clan and have been adopted into the Crane clan.


----------



## Ghostknight (Jun 17, 2004)

*RG up*

Ok, you can find the RG here (The Empire of the River God RG) 

Please post all characters there (including the ones already in this thread).


----------



## Someone (Jun 17, 2004)

Updated character sheet with extra skill points.

Ghostknight: differences are minimal; the complete warrior version has Endurance as an additional requisite, and class abilities are the same. Has all knowledges as class skills, instead of only Religion and Arcana, but all other class skills are the same. BAB and class abilities are the same; activating a tatoo is a move action (you can´t combine it with a regular movement) Some tattoos change slightly:

-Can´t have the cloud tattoo (not surprising, since it gives a spell like ability that´s only printed in oriental adventures)
-Crab tatoo simply gives DR 2 x (nº of tatoos)/magic
-Crow tatoo doesn´t appear (again, not surprising)
-Chrysantemum doesn´t have minimum level requirement
-Dragon works as an elixir of fire breath
-Mountain: instead a –20 penalty to dex based checks, simply cannot use them.
-Nightingale: Can also heal others
-Ocean: No minimum level requirement.
-Pine: Since requirements include Endurance, the tatoo only gives the Remain Conscious feat.
-Scorpion is clarified: using it is a free action that can be used in other´s turn but not when flat footed; affects 1 attack only.
-Spider: You can use the poison instead of an stunning attack (and counts as an use of the stunning attack). Damage is 2 points of Con, instead of 1.
-Unicorn: Just once per day, not 1/tattoo
-Wasp: No minimum level requirement.
-White mask: No minimum level requirement.

Some feats from Oriental Adventures like Fists of Iron are reprinted in complete warrior; requirements are the same, it allows you to deal an extra 1d6 points of damage but takes 1 stunning fist use.

Tell me what version of the feat and prestige class do you prefer. (However, I do not plan to take it immediately; I want to roleplay Shokai´s “special circumstances”)


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Jun 17, 2004)

Goddess FallenAngel said:
			
		

> Okay, great.




Slightly off topic...  (sorry all)

GFA, yeah I’m fine I just got back from medical...  No concussion, I told you I was hard headed.   

On a side note it looks like my earthlink email is down so if you need me for background information either this thread or…  firstname.lastname@navy.mil

obviously use my first name and my last name.


----------



## Ghostknight (Jun 17, 2004)

Someone said:
			
		

> Updated character sheet with extra skill points.
> 
> Ghostknight: differences are minimal; the complete warrior version has Endurance as an additional requisite, and class abilities are the same. Has all knowledges as class skills, instead of only Religion and Arcana, but all other class skills are the same. BAB and class abilities are the same; activating a tatoo is a move action (you can´t combine it with a regular movement) Some tattoos change slightly:
> 
> ...




Either version is fine - so if you do go this route lets go Complete Warrior since it is 3.5 compatable, but the Cloud and Crow tattoos can be taken as well.


----------



## Ghostknight (Jun 17, 2004)

Brother Shatterstone said:
			
		

> Slightly off topic...  (sorry all)
> 
> GFA, yeah I’m fine I just got back from medical...  No concussion, I told you I was hard headed.
> 
> ...




Umm, hope you are Ok, but having a hard head can be useful


----------



## Goddess FallenAngel (Jun 17, 2004)

Ghostknight said:
			
		

> Hmm, the problem is, unless you have been adopted by the Crab I don't see why they would have trained you as a Daidoji bodyguard. Fostering of children between clans/families would be fairly common, but it would be difficult to see a clan revealing there secret training to non-clan members (my view of the clan specific prestige classes). Also, if Bro's character is a Crane noble - why would they trust a Scorpion with his life? So I will OK this IF the background is such that you have abandoned all ties to the Scorpion clan and have been adopted into the Crane clan.



Actually, the Daidoji Bodyguard is in the Crane Clan, not the Crab.  The Crab is the Hida Defender (unless they have updated the Clans in another source?)

I don't have the complete history written yet, but what I was thinking is this:
Disillusioned over her Clan's dishonor (their exile), and even more so by her family name (since her immediate family did not return from exile, and her extended family did not think her worthwhile enough to reclaim) she abandons the household of the Crane family who had fostered her for several years. At this point, she abandons her family name and sells herself into a binding contract in a Floating City as a geisha. She takes the name "Cherry Blossom" - Sakura.

After two years of living in self-imposed disgrace, Sakura receives a visitor from a Crane family household. He says he knows her history and offers to buy out her contract, if she will live in the household and train as a bodyguard for one of the family's sons. He says that her skill with the warfan, combined with her ability to act as a geisha would add up to be the perfect undercover bodyguard. His own second wife was an abandoned woman of the Scorpian Clan.

And, he said that if she performed well as a bodyguard - she could gain honor in the Crane Clan. But, she would have to foreswear all ties to her Clan of birth and swear allegience to the Crane.

The references to interactions between the two Clans are from the book. I just thought that it would be a neat background - I can still go the original way, if you would prefer.


----------



## Ghostknight (Jun 17, 2004)

Goddess FallenAngel said:
			
		

> Actually, the Daidoji Bodyguard is in the Crane Clan, not the Crab.  The Crab is the Hida Defender (unless they have updated the Clans in another source?)




Aargh, I thought I had fixed al my references to Crab (Initially all the Crane references were to Crab - evidently I missed one in my edit   

As for the background - that is fine.  As I said, if the background worked I was happy, I just did not want the rather perplexing idea of the Crane clan trusting a noble to Scorpion bodyguard after training theScorpion in a speciality area of theirs!

But the history you have posited makes sense, so go ahead and use it!


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Jun 17, 2004)

Ghostknight said:
			
		

> Umm, hope you are Ok, but having a hard head can be useful



It has its moments...  

Its nothing to server, I was playing basketball on lunch yesterday and I took a charge from another big guy.  (I’m 6’4 240 lbs. and he’s 6’5 240 lbs.)  Anyhow, everything would have been just fine except for one of my other coworkers sort of pushed the guy into me and his shoulder hit my face and it sent my glasses into the bridge of my nose and then up my forehead.  

I have a 2-inch bruise up the front of my face where the nose rest of my glasses went.  I also have some swelling in my forehead and around my eyes which has left me with a headache and photosensitive to light.



			
				Goddess FallenAngel said:
			
		

> The references to interactions between the two Clans are from the book. I just thought that it would be a neat background.




I think it's a neat and interesting background also, so you have my approval.


----------



## Ghostknight (Jun 17, 2004)

Brother Shatterstone said:
			
		

> It has its moments...
> 
> Its nothing to server, I was playing basketball on lunch yesterday and I took a charge from another big guy.  (I’m 6’4 240 lbs. and he’s 6’5 240 lbs.)  Anyhow, everything would have been just fine except for one of my other coworkers sort of pushed the guy into me and his shoulder hit my face and it sent my glasses into the bridge of my nose and then up my forehead.
> 
> I have a 2-inch bruise up the front of my face where the nose rest of my glasses went.  I also have some swelling in my forehead and around my eyes which has left me with a headache and photosensitive to light.




You know, getting my glasses punched/kicked/elbowed etc into my face during sparring is waht got me to change to contact lenses for training


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Jun 17, 2004)

Ghostknight said:
			
		

> You know, getting my glasses punched/kicked/elbowed etc into my face during sparring is waht got me to change to contact lenses for training



Sadly I don't like anything in my eyes, from plain water, eye drops, and or contacts...  I did try once, and I managed to get one contact in after about 3 hours of struggling... 

I could get my eyes fixed free with that laser eye surgery but I have no desire to have my eye buffed and then burned with a laser...


----------



## Ghostknight (Jun 17, 2004)

Brother Shatterstone said:
			
		

> Sadly I don't like anything in my eyes, from plain water, eye drops, and or contacts...  I did try once, and I managed to get one contact in after about 3 hours of struggling...
> 
> I could get my eyes fixed free with that laser eye surgery but I have no desire to have my eye buffed and then burned with a laser...




Contact lenses take a while to get used to.  When I first started it took a long time to get them in, and i couldn;t wear them for more than a few minutes at a time.  Then I started wearing them all the time over around two months of getting used to them.

Then i started working - the air conditioning in the offices tends to make them uncomfortable to wear so i now only wear them for training etc.


----------



## Paxus Asclepius (Jun 17, 2004)

I've got a confession to make: I appear to have misplaced my OA book.  Brother Shatterstone, o ye of the mighty scanner, might I beg you to send me the wu jen class and any feats important for an arcane spellcaster from the book?  I should be able to find my book soon, but I don't want to hold the game up any longer.


----------



## rangerjohn (Jun 17, 2004)

Two questions, is there a change to sohei in Complete Divine, and can ijutsu focus be used with the naginata?

They suggest the naginata as a weapon, and ijutsu focus is a class skill, but can they be used together?


----------



## Goddess FallenAngel (Jun 17, 2004)

Bro, I am glad that you are feeling better.  Go home and rest for a change....


----------



## Ghostknight (Jun 17, 2004)

rangerjohn said:
			
		

> Two questions, is there a change to sohei in Complete Divine, and can ijutsu focus be used with the naginata?
> 
> They suggest the naginata as a weapon, and ijutsu focus is a class skill, but can they be used together?




Well, while on the surface I would balk at a pole arm being "drawn" for combat - rules wise there is no reason to disallow it and this could easily be interpreted as "getting the weapon into a ready position for attack" rather than a literal "drawing of a weapon from a scabbard" - the more traditional view of iajutsu.

So yep, I would say that there is no reason to disallow a naginata being used as a weapon with iajutsu focus, especially for a Sohei (the fact that a naginata cannot be used with adjacent foes but only with foes at a distance may be a bit of a problem though  )

As for there being any changes - well somebody with the book will need to let us know!  (And then provide us with details of the changes!)


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Jun 17, 2004)

Paxus Asclepius said:
			
		

> Brother Shatterstone, o ye of the mighty scanner, might I beg you to send me the wu jen class and any feats important for an arcane spellcaster from the book?



Sure, I can probably do that but you need to grovel first...  So start and I'll let you know when I seen enough.  I’ll need to see if I can find your email address also...   

(FYI: I'm not seeing anything for magical feats except create crystal weapon and crate talisman...  Someone correct me if I’m wrong.)



			
				Goddess FallenAngel said:
			
		

> Bro, I am glad that you are feeling better.  Go home and rest for a change....




I'm home now and I promise I’ll take it easy. 

GK, hey I have my own silly question I'm not seeing any rules for special materials in arms and weapons so I'm I right to believe that the materials in the DMG are available?


----------



## Paxus Asclepius (Jun 17, 2004)

rangerjohn said:
			
		

> Two questions, is there a change to sohei in Complete Divine, and can ijutsu focus be used with the naginata?
> 
> They suggest the naginata as a weapon, and ijutsu focus is a class skill, but can they be used together?




As I recall, Iajutsu Focus requires the weapon to have been drawn that round; I don't see that a naginata can be drawn at all, as it's a polearm.


----------



## rangerjohn (Jun 17, 2004)

While its up to GK about the DMG materials, that will figure into DR.  Also, there are two new materials in the magic item section.  Jade and obsidian, although it says there is a chance of obsidian being cursed.  30% if I recall correctly.


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Jun 17, 2004)

rangerjohn said:
			
		

> While its up to GK about the DMG materials, that will figure into DR.



How so?  We're running with 3.5's damage reduction...    (GK, will you confirm that also?)

Also I'm more interested in Mithral. 



			
				rangerjohn said:
			
		

> Also, there are two new materials in the magic item section.  Jade and obsidian, although it says there is a chance of obsidian being cursed.  30% if I recall correctly.



Indeed it is 30% and thanks I had missed them to be completely honest. 

PA, I sent your class in good faith of future groveling so check you in box. 

Edit:  Was there anything else I needed to scan..?  :\  Or did that get taken care off?


----------



## rangerjohn (Jun 17, 2004)

Brother Shatterstone said:
			
		

> Edit:  Was there anything else I needed to scan..?  :\  Or did that get taken care off?





Were there any changes to sohei in Complete Divine?


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Jun 17, 2004)

rangerjohn said:
			
		

> Were there any changes to sohei in Complete Divine?



The Sohei is not in the Complete Divine...


----------



## Paxus Asclepius (Jun 17, 2004)

Hmm.  The wu jen is rather too anti-social and mystic for my character concept.  I think I'll have to go with a wizard, then.  My core personality concept is something on the lines of _Face is gold, pretty but useless.  Duty is iron, strong and unyielding._


----------



## rangerjohn (Jun 17, 2004)

But does wizard fit the setting?


----------



## Paxus Asclepius (Jun 17, 2004)

If not, there's the sorceror; perhaps the battle sorceror from Unearthed Arcana? Also, how would you feel about the Signature Spell feat from FR?  If you don't have the book, it requires Spell Mastery, and allows the caster to convert a spell of at least level X into a single spell, chosen at the time of taking the feat, of level X.  I'd likely use it for Dispel Magic.


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Jun 17, 2004)

Paxus Asclepius said:
			
		

> If not, there's the sorceror; perhaps the battle sorceror from Unearthed Arcana?




Just a little FYI about sorcerors... 

*Other Classes:* By reputation, sorcerers are feared and shunned by members of most other classes. Most sorcerers don't mind at all-they use the fear and respect of others to help them accomplish their own goals. Occasionally, a sorcerer may chose to associate with others and develop personal relationships with them.

Personally I'm having issues with my own character concept...  I imagine if you’re not known and are "forced" upon us for the greater good he would look the other way...  Of course I'm not sure how others would respond.


----------



## Paxus Asclepius (Jun 17, 2004)

Are there any arcanists who are respected members of society, or at least not feared?  I'd intended to build a border noble; someone who's very duty-bound, quite stern, not concerned with matters of face, but still very much devoted to the preservation of the empire, in fact more so than most other nobles, as he's unconcerned with his own welfare.


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Jun 18, 2004)

Paxus Asclepius said:
			
		

> Are there any arcanists who are respected members of society, or at least not feared?




Nope, not really any to be honest... 

Edit: There are a few different divine casters that aren't so feared.


----------



## Paxus Asclepius (Jun 18, 2004)

So, the question becomes: can our party do well without an arcanist?  If so, I might do well with a rogue of some kind, a character unafraid to act dishonorably when duty demands it.  If not, I bite the bullet and become a Wu Jen.

EDIT: Are either the ninja base class or the Scorpion Clan techniques from the Rokugan setting available?


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Jun 18, 2004)

Paxus Asclepius said:
			
		

> So, the question becomes: can our party do well without an arcanist?



Honestly don't know but it looks like OA is setup that way...



			
				Paxus Asclepius said:
			
		

> If so, I might do well with a rogue of some kind, a character unafraid to act dishonorably when duty demands it.



Could work, my character will be a rogue but more of a combative one...  I took my own bullet to make GFA happy. 




			
				Paxus Asclepius said:
			
		

> EDIT: Are either the ninja base class or the Scorpion Clan techniques from the Rokugan setting available?



I think that a ninja is going to face more prejudice than a sorcerer would...

Half of the OA book has to do with thing that are honest and dishonest...  Using a ninja weapon is viewed as a loss of face so I can only imagine this holds true if one associates with a ninja. :\


----------



## Paxus Asclepius (Jun 18, 2004)

It's not honor I'm concerned about.  It's people being afraid of me, not for what I do, but simply what I am.  If I go the ninja route, I'm perfectly okay with people worrying about my lack of honor; I simply don't want them thinking I'm some sort of demon-consorting madman.


----------



## Someone (Jun 18, 2004)

Isida, since your character and mine are both of the dragon clan they could have met before the game starts. Maybe you could have been a guide for the world outside the walls of the ise zumi monastery?

Also noticed you took the ambidexterity feat, but 3.5 removed it, so you can choose another.


----------



## Goddess FallenAngel (Jun 18, 2004)

From OA:

"Sorcerers are indistinquishable from wu jen in the minds of most people." It also mentions that some sorcerers tend to pass themselves off as wu jen.

I don't think it would be as big a deal as it seems. The "Other Classes" section that Bro posted was for mainly for Rokugan; other settings might not have as big a problem.


----------



## Paxus Asclepius (Jun 18, 2004)

Even without the dislike of arcane magic, the flavor of the wu jen is still a little off from what I'd envisioned; add to that the fact that I can't find my OA book, and thus don't have a wu jen spell list, and a ninja is looking mighty attractive.


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Jun 18, 2004)

Goddess FallenAngel said:
			
		

> I don't think it would be as big a deal as it seems. The "Other Classes" section that Bro posted was for mainly for Rokugan; other settings might not have as big a problem.




Agreed, I'm having allot of issues with the Rokugan setting...  or really what where using and what where not using from the book.  The book also uses the Samurai Crete, aka the major clans, and samurai class interchangeable throughout most of the book which has me confused about duels and such...  :\

(Then again I took a shot to the head so maybe it's just me...   )


----------



## Goddess FallenAngel (Jun 18, 2004)

I'm not really having any issues... but maybe it is just me. I figure, Ghostknight said that the Clans from the book are being used as a policital framework, and all the "crunchy bit" of the book are being used, so I figure that most of the rest of the setting flavor text is only about half-valid. The honor/dishonor system, busido code, and etc are taken almost directly from Oriental history in the real world, so I figure those are valid, where references to certain places, etc. in the book probably aren't totall accurate.


----------



## rangerjohn (Jun 18, 2004)

Then there is the fact that Shukenja are respected arcanist class in disguise.  While they are divine spell casters, they fill the role of arcanist as well.  Most of thier spells are arcane, especially if you avoid the water element.  Now whether that is a good idea...  The more healing the better and all.


----------



## Paxus Asclepius (Jun 18, 2004)

They're still spontaneous casters; one or two healing spells known is plenty.


----------



## Karl Green (Jun 18, 2004)

True about the Shukenja; my character is going to be Crab Earth focus person. I seem him very much as not overly concerned about honor... at least not like a Sam would be. He might not dress that nice or be overly good with ediquette. He thinks about 'higher stuff' then that. I remember in the old L5R playing something like this (years ago ) and kind of had the same idea. 

I think two Shukenja in the group would be cool if you want to move that way. I kind of want to focus on Earth or maybe Fire. Most healing comes from Water, so if I go with Fire I will have VERY limited healing abilities


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Jun 18, 2004)

Goddess FallenAngel said:
			
		

> I'm not really having any issues.




Mine, is mostly just upon there choice of words...    

That and just how unique there culture is…  They would rather have lawful citizens than good citizens…   

My guy is probably going to be neutral good but is reluctantly going to do lawful actions as to not displease his clan...  :\


----------



## Paxus Asclepius (Jun 18, 2004)

Here's a brief character sketch; I'll leave out the derived stats for now.

Tamejiro Iegara
Human Male Ninja 7
Str 14, Dex 15 (+1 level), Con 14, Int 14, Wis 12, Cha 12.
Feats: Way of the Scorpion (1st), Expertise (human), Pincers and Tail (3rd), Improved Disarm (6th)
Skills: 10 ranks each in Bluff, Craft (bowyer), Escape Artist, Hide, Listen, Move Silently, Spot, Tumble.

Appearance: Iegara is a non-descript man, of average height, build, and skin tone, with not one facial feature out of the ordinary.  He smiles when he should, is calm when calm is required, and seldom stands out in any social situation.  He dresses in loose, dully-colored clothing, and his armor and weapons are always clean, but never polished.

Personality: Iegara is stern and unyielding; he ascribes not to a code of honor, bushido or otherwise, but to the demands of duty to family, clan, and nation, in that order.  He is not joyless, by any means, but always puts his personal desires last, much as he may regret the necessity.  He is seldom tolerant of others' belief systems, and has gotten into arguments and not a few duels over this.

Background: The Tamejiro family has lived on the border with the barbarians for many generations; only seldom-read history books record their relation to the Scorpion Clan.  Though they retain Clan loyalties, their first priority is not in the interminable intrigue that most of Bayushi's descendants engage in, but the protection of the Empire's borders, both from foreign infiltration and from the weakness of decadent nobles.  Iegara was raised to know that nothing is more important than duty, and it is a lesson he took to well.  Much of his childhood was occupied learning the blade and the bow, and the art of having to use either as little as possible.

Not even the strictest regimen of training leaves a boy completely without childhood pasttimes, and Iegara made friends among the children of other "samurai" families in the area.  In particular, he became staunch friends, and then closer than friends, with Akodo Ikomu, a young scion of the Lion Clan whose parents held lands near the Tamejiro estate.  Their friendship was cut short when Ikomu was married off to a girl whose family was closer to the capitol, and closer to the Emperor's ear, and at the command of his family (wishing to avoid unneccessary political complications), Iegara has not attempted to keep in contact.

When we learn what exactly we're doing as a group, I'll figure out why Iegara is with the rest.


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Jun 18, 2004)

Paxus Asclepius said:
			
		

> When we learn what exactly we're doing as a group, I'll figure out why Iegara is with the rest.




Looks good, and the above and his history sounds reasonable to me.


----------



## Paxus Asclepius (Jun 18, 2004)

Now, if only the GM feels the same way . . .


----------



## Someone (Jun 18, 2004)

It´s me, or do parties in oriental settings tend to be low on spellcasters? (wait! no complaining!) It uses to be the same in the legend of 5 rings´games I´ve played; almost everyone plays a samurai, and no one a shugenja.


----------



## Paxus Asclepius (Jun 18, 2004)

I know exactly what you mean; in Seventh Sea (another AEG game with very similar mechanics), our party has four Swordsmen and only a single PC sorceror; on the other hand, the GM has made up for that by giving us two NPC sorcerors, of three different schools.


----------



## rangerjohn (Jun 19, 2004)

I checked into the Shukenja, but noticed that most of his spells are melee, and with lack of armor and hps....


----------



## Paxus Asclepius (Jun 19, 2004)

Shugenja are divine casters, so they can use armor freely; if they're not proficient, a single level in a martial class will fix that, and it's not unreasonable for a shugenja to have some samurai training.  For hit points, just make sure to have a decent Con and a Con buff or two.


----------



## Ghostknight (Jun 19, 2004)

Brother Shatterstone said:
			
		

> How so?  We're running with 3.5's damage reduction...    (GK, will you confirm that also?)
> 
> Also I'm more interested in Mithral.
> 
> ...




Yep, 3.5 DR, the Iajutsu ficus I already OKed (rapidly bringing it into combay readiness rsather than strictly frawing it - this is a fantasy game after all!).

Mithral I am also OK with - what on earth do you think those mastersmiths work with, taking a year to produce a katana?   BUt - on that note it is also 30% more expensive due to the fact that it is only done by mastersmiths (I see that as a level 10 Expert- it is the rare smith who knows these secrets and mithral weapons tend to be named and buld up histories!)

As for wizards - nope, Wu Jen is the OA version, so go Sohei or sorcerer.

In terms of Ninja- no one states up front they are one - you would need to have a cover identity- I mean do you really think members of a secret society go around saying what they are?

As for the setting - I am using the basic Rokugan clans and their current affiliations/specialities (so the clan specific prestige classes) and political machinations - since I wasn't plannoing to run an OA campaign any time soon I did not have more set-up.  BUT I am not going to use the geography and the restrictions on races etc that Rokugan has, nor the pantheon stated in there- going for a more animist based kami approach - with a bit of budhism thrown in.  The celestial bureaucracy generally is more concerned with the ephemerals of life - kami cover most earth bound issues. 

In terms of honor/dishonor - a character is not going to face an issue uless in an area they are well known or with people theat know them well.  BUT, blatant issues where honor is being sacrificed is likely to create a social problem (in the middle of nowhere it is unlikely to be a problem unless there are witnesses left to tell tales...yep- OA is aa far more brutal setting in my mind in that life is far less valued/family/clan/nation are genreally seen as more important than self (the COnfuscian ethic).

GFA - correct in your assumptions re the setting!

Paxus - looks good, but as I said above, decide on a cover identity- unlikely he blatantly goes around saying he is a ninja!  Traditionally ninja were used for doing the dirty work the samurai would not touch - it is considered inherently a dishonourable profession.

As for spell casters- yep, in oriental legelnds spellcasters are fewer than in western l;egends, but Kami and shapechangers more frequent (thus why I like Hengeyokai and don;t understand taking them out of any OA setting!)


----------



## Paxus Asclepius (Jun 19, 2004)

Technically, the Tamejiro family are samurai; they have the same rights and obligations as other samurai families.  The difference is that they teach underhanded maneuvers (sneak attack and the Scorpion style feats), and hold duty above all other aspects of bushido.  His "cover story" is technically accurate; though not truly samurai-trained, he is samurai blood.  Likewise, when he does dirty work, it is something that he can genuinely argue was demanded of him by duty, though it often violates such bushido tenets as courage and compassion.


----------



## Paxus Asclepius (Jun 19, 2004)

I just realized that the ninja as written has no bow proficiency.  Would it be acceptable if I sacrifice some other proficiencies (the blowgun, kusari-gama, and/or chain) to get hankyu proficiency?


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Jun 19, 2004)

Don't you hate it when the PrC you've been looking at for quite sometime, plan for it, and then you decide you don't like it after all? 

Anyhow that brings about a bunch of curious questions…  

Is alignment based upon your desires or your what you do? (example a man who wants to help out the common man but doesn’t do to his family’s beliefs?)

Also has anyone else noted that the Samurai ancestral weapons are based upon character level and not his or her samurai class level?  (Am I reading this wrong, is it a typo?)

Edit: I'm not sure if I want samurai levels...  This is all hypothetical.


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Jun 19, 2004)

Okay here is one of the many issues I have with the book... :\ 



			
				Oriental Adventures: Caste and Skills in Rokugan pg.57 said:
			
		

> The following skills are considered High skills, and are norable for samurai to practice: Craft (calligraphy, flower arranging, landscape gardening, origami, painting, and other fine arts), Diplomacy, Knowledge (any), Perform )fine arts, tea ceremony), Profession (courtier), Ride, Scry, Speak Language, and Spellcraft.
> 
> The following skills are considered Low skills, and bring dishonor to a samurai: Bluff, Craft (leatherworking, poison, traps), Disguise, Escape Artist, Forgery, Gather Information, Handle Animal, Hide, Move Silently, Open Lock, Perform (common entertainment), Pick Pocket, and Profession (gambler, mortician, torturer).
> 
> Other skills are neutral where a samurai's honor is concerned.




Okay, this is taking about the caste and not just the class so is this in effect?  If so do the High Skills, aka knowledge, become class skills?  

As for the low skills most of them I can agree with but I disagree with Hide and Move Silently.  Personally I see it as tactical useful and the Japanese have historically used these “skills” though out there history.  I’ll toss Pearl Harbor out as an example even tough it comes a "few" centuries later in there history... So can this be amended?


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Jun 19, 2004)

FYI: I'm stuck where I'm att on this character till I get the above worked out...  (sorry for the delay people.)


----------



## Ghostknight (Jun 20, 2004)

Paxus- Any character operating within the Confuscian ethic generally operates within the following priority list- Nation first, then clan, then family, then self - in other words the greatest good for the greatest number.  SO it follows that any lawful character in this environment will put the above before himself or honor (but if dishonored is likely to commit sepuku - Samurai would do what was necessary but then regain honor by this ultimate act).

Ninja were members of the lower classes that essentially did those jobs that a samurai needed doing but would avoid- such as spying , kidnapping forpolitical reasons, assasination via poison, carrying messages, theft etc.  Any samurai family that behaved like this for an extended period would end up as outcasts, no one would lay cliam to them.  Thus on the surface, even if they were involved in such activities they would maintain an image of honor to avoid being expelled from politics etc.

So for your concept - it would more likely follow that if they carry the veneer of samurai, they would publicly espouse bushido as do all other samurai while privately behaving otherwise- if publicly exposed as "samurai ninja" an individual would need to behave publicly like any other samurai.  Also, if using this kind of story it would be useful for the character to the exotic weapon proficientcy for the daisho as he would need to carry them to maintain his cover identity.


----------



## Paxus Asclepius (Jun 20, 2004)

Very well, I will maintain such a facade, but though I'll carry a wakizashi, it will see no use; I'm not a Dragon either in fact or cover, so it's not in character to wield it as a weapon, and the Tamejiro consider seppuku to be a tremendous lapse in duty, so it won't be used for that ritual purpose.  A certain aura of dishonor will likely surround the family regardless; it's hard to act for centuries in the fashion they do without at least some activities becoming publicized, and only in the most severe of cases will they go to the extent of falsifying a seppuku to cover for a dishonorable act.


----------



## Ghostknight (Jun 20, 2004)

Paxus- just be warned that if the family is viewed in such a manner they would be skirting very close to being exiled - the dishonor of a single family can affect the standing of the entire clan, so if they are continuously being caught out, they will eventually override their tactical usefuleness by being strategically bad in the battle for standing (a battle played in politics and subtelty, rather than with any actual weapons.)  A faked sepuku would probably result in a branch of the family being wiped out if it were ever revealed, so even a less than honourable family would NEVER stoop so low.

You want to go this route- fine by me, but it could have in game consequences (bth known and unknown).

Bro- Agreed.  Even in the book of five rings it is emphasised how stealth and revealing ones true position is important in battle, so possessing the actual skills is not in itself dishonourable - using them in some manners though would be (so hiding, jumping out and stabbing an enemy Samurai in the back is out - doing it to a few peasants is just fine - they aren't creatures of honor anyway!)

As for your parts about alignment - like many others I have seen on this board most people are not strognly aligned enough to really radiate a specific alignment (clerics/Sohei/Shukenja would differ).  Others is on a case by case basis.  Also, in my interpretation of alibnment for OA it is going to be very different to the western ideal on the good/evil axis.  Good is according tot he greatest benefit fot the greatest number - the ideal society is one in harmony with itself, towards this end much can be forgiven.  On the other hand selfish, self serving goals are the anatheamia of society and create disharmony and thus sit in the "evil" camp.  

As fr the Samurai's ancestral weapon ability - DM fiat on this- it is CLASS level - it makes zero sense for it to be by character level  (I meanthen a level 1 Samurai with 19 levels of Wu Jen ends up with boosting his ancestral weapon the same as a 20th level Smaurai - just doesn't feel right to me.)


----------



## Paxus Asclepius (Jun 20, 2004)

I might be overstating the degree of dishonor somewhat.  It's certainly nothing like that surrounding modern mob families, where everyone _knows_ they're involved in bad things even though they've never been proven; it's more of a nagging suspicion, that Tamejiro people are more often than not around when things happen that, were a samurai to do them, would dishonor that samurai.  I understand that no direct links could be allowed to occur.


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Jun 20, 2004)

Ghostknight said:
			
		

> Bro- Agreed.  Even in the book of five rings it is emphasised how stealth and revealing ones true position is important in battle, so possessing the actual skills is not in itself dishonourable.



Great I will proceed that way then. 



			
				Ghostknight said:
			
		

> Also, in my interpretation of alibnment for OA it is going to be very different to the western ideal on the good/evil axis.  Good is according tot he greatest benefit fot the greatest number - the ideal society is one in harmony with itself, towards this end much can be forgiven.




Well my character isn't much for self-severing goals but I at the same time he is a thorn in the side of his family as his thoughts differ...  Using your example above the peasants don't really deserve that fate, they are living breathing humans and I guess you could say he sees them as having honor too.

Of course thoughts like that would be boat rocking so I have him down as neutral good, though he ends up biting his tongue most of the time, but does anyone else want to venture an opinion on his alignment?



			
				Ghostknight said:
			
		

> As fr the Samurai's ancestral weapon ability - DM fiat on this- it is CLASS level.



Good, I couldn't agree more, but you might want to go over PrC, that does affect this as a class level, with Isida if she goes that route.


----------



## Ghostknight (Jun 20, 2004)

In terms of Samurai class level with weapons -  ones where it will stack are things like weapon master/kishi charger/blade dancer/iaijutsu master/hida defender/mirumoto niten master/akodo champion/shiba protector/bayushi deceiver/moto avenger.  WIth other PrCs it is going to need a VERY good reason.

In terms of your characters thinking - that is VERY radical.  Peasants are so much meat for the grindstone- most of the code of bushido when thought about by Samurai is applied to nobility or holy people - many Samurai do not ever bother with learning the names of the "little" people around them.

This is also influenced by the view of the karmic wheel- if you have come back from the dead as a peasant- you must have done something to deserve that fate!


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Jun 20, 2004)

Ghostknight said:
			
		

> In terms of your characters thinking - that is VERY radical.




Yeah pretty much...  Not to many people know of his thoughts on the subject, he keeps them to himself, but what would key members, mother and father, in the family do about this type of thoughts?

Would tell kill him?

Pretend it didn't exist and hope to educate him differently?

Pretend it didn't exist and ignore this fact?

Pretend it didn't exist and send him off to war?

Disown him?

Something else?


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Jun 20, 2004)

*Good bye*

Ghostknight, I hate to be the barer of bad news but I just got off of AIM with Goddess FallenAngel and she’s having a change of heart on the integrated character history and to be honest that’s while I decided to join the game after all.  As I said in a previous post monks, ninjas, samurais…  Hell the whole culture is lost on me to be honest.  

So I think I’m going to take my leave of this game but my decision has nothing to do with anything you’ve ruled on or anything not mentioned above.  You’ve done a wonderful job of answering my questions but I think it’s just the best thing if someone played who enjoyed and understood the culture.


----------



## Goddess FallenAngel (Jun 20, 2004)

Right, blame me. 

The intergrated history thing didn't work because of our differing character concepts. What I was thinking wasn't what B.S. would have been happy playing.

I will still be in the game, I will just need to revise my character.


----------



## rangerjohn (Jun 20, 2004)

Well, now it sounds like we need a commoner.  There are things that need to be done, that the code of bushido doesn't allow.  Such as touching a dead body, and how do you determine if it is dead without touching it?  There are other examples I am sure.


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Jun 20, 2004)

Goddess FallenAngel said:
			
		

> Right, blame me.




I really wasn't try to blame anyone...   If anyones to blame it's me to be honest...  



			
				Goddess FallenAngel said:
			
		

> The intergrated history thing didn't work because of our differing character concepts.




He still wouldn't have had the hit points to survive on his own but I think most of the issues where based in the cultural... :\ 

Anyhow sorry to waste everyone's time. :\


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Jun 20, 2004)

You could be a Shamen or something rangerjohn.  Because they are kind of like clerics, I would think that they end up doing resurrections and whatnot, which requires touching dead bodies.  And the extra healing wouldn't hurt.


----------



## Ghostknight (Jun 21, 2004)

Sorry to see you go Brother Shatterstone - still, if you are not comfortable playing in this type of campaign, well RPGs are for FUN!  So, maybe another time.

RangerJohn, the issue of touching dead bodies is primarily going to affect Samurai and Shukenja.  I do not see this as an issue for other characters and I disagree with this being a core concept in bushido- so for my part it applies to the above two character classes (and the PrCs stemming from them).

So shamans/sohei/monks expecially would not be affected by this (who do you think prepare the dead for burial - monks in particular areoutside of the social ladder although they are generally respected and the head of a monastery treated almost like royalty).  So even a character from a noble background wh becomes a monk is not treated as nobility (in fact it was one way for those involved in the losing end of a political struggle to remove themselves from contention for assasination - become a monk.  Renouncing ones monastic vows would be inherently dishonorable except in exceptional circumstances and as such was virtually unknown.


----------



## Goddess FallenAngel (Jun 21, 2004)

Just to clarify, GK, would you mind me being from the Scorpion Clan but being LN instead of LE? Basically, she's adverturing because she doesn't quite agree with her Clan's idea of honor (she ascribes to the busido code of honor, while most Scorpions put loyalty above honor). Although she does have loyalty to her Clan, when she was being fostered with the Crane Clan as a child it was impressed upon her that the fate of her Clan is what becomes of those who let honor be secondary to anything else. When her Clan returned from exile and she rejoined her family, she carried this lesson with her. Although she has had training in the school of the Scorpion Clan (a.k.a. she has taken levels in their PrC), she doesn't altogether agree with what use she was trained to put her skills to. As such, although she follows her family's commands with loyalty, she isn't altogether happy about it, and requested the ability to travel and widen her experiences.


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Jun 21, 2004)

Ghostknight said:
			
		

> Sorry to see you go Brother Shatterstone - still, if you are not comfortable playing in this type of campaign, well RPGs are for FUN!  So, maybe another time.




Thanks for understanding. 

Edit: I’m removing my subscription with this post.


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Jun 21, 2004)

So... when can we start?  I'm just a giddy little Dragon samurai who's ready and rarin' to go!


----------



## Ghostknight (Jun 22, 2004)

Goddess FallenAngel said:
			
		

> Just to clarify, GK, would you mind me being from the Scorpion Clan but being LN instead of LE? Basically, she's adverturing because she doesn't quite agree with her Clan's idea of honor (she ascribes to the busido code of honor, while most Scorpions put loyalty above honor). Although she does have loyalty to her Clan, when she was being fostered with the Crane Clan as a child it was impressed upon her that the fate of her Clan is what becomes of those who let honor be secondary to anything else. When her Clan returned from exile and she rejoined her family, she carried this lesson with her. Although she has had training in the school of the Scorpion Clan (a.k.a. she has taken levels in their PrC), she doesn't altogether agree with what use she was trained to put her skills to. As such, although she follows her family's commands with loyalty, she isn't altogether happy about it, and requested the ability to travel and widen her experiences.




Generally I don't see the need for any member of any clan to stick to a particular alignment- all alignments are found in the clans- after all honor is the governing factor and how you serve- not what your personal philosophy is!


----------



## Ghostknight (Jun 22, 2004)

Isida Kep'Tukari said:
			
		

> So... when can we start?  I'm just a giddy little Dragon samurai who's ready and rarin' to go!




Lets give character finalisation till the end of the week - we can get started on Monday with the first IC posts- So Ranger John, please post your character.  Evryone else, if you are happy with you characters we will start Monday (or earlier if RJs character is posted).


----------



## Goddess FallenAngel (Jun 22, 2004)

I still have a bit of revision work to do on mine, but I should have her done by the end of the week latest.


----------



## Ghostknight (Jun 22, 2004)

Thats fine- as I said, I am aiming for Monday for the first IC post, that is first prize- hopefully we can make it by then!


----------



## Karl Green (Jun 22, 2004)

Sorry I am slow also... I will have him finished in the next day or two. Was what I have acceptable? I mostly just posting spells and spells per day stuff


----------



## rangerjohn (Jun 22, 2004)

Sorry for taking so long, I'm not able to be at the computer very long lately.  Because of an embarassing condition.  Lets just say it starts with an H.


----------



## Someone (Jun 22, 2004)

Isida Kep'Tukari said:
			
		

> So... when can we start?  I'm just a giddy little Dragon samurai who's ready and rarin' to go!



 Maybe you missed my last post, but I noticed in the RG thread that you choose for your character the ambidexterity feat, wich no longer exist in 3.5.


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Jun 22, 2004)

Oh...  Um... right.  Well then, I'll just pick something else then, won't I?  Thanks Someone!

[edit] Picked up Two Weapon Defense.  Whee!


----------



## Ghostknight (Jun 23, 2004)

Karl Green said:
			
		

> Sorry I am slow also... I will have him finished in the next day or two. Was what I have acceptable? I mostly just posting spells and spells per day stuff




What is there looks good.  but if you have used the Complete divine version, please send me the details as I don not have it.

(remove spaces from the email address below- Eric's grandma doesn't like my surname!)

m l i p s h i t z @fnb.co.za


----------



## rangerjohn (Jun 24, 2004)

Just to show I am making progress.  Here is my character so far.

Monk 1/Shaman 6

Name: Amanu
Race:Vanara
Sex: Male
Alignment: Chaotic Good


Str 12 (6) +1 -2 race
Dex 14(6) +2
Con 12 (4) +1
Int 12 (2) +1 +2 race
Wis 20 (8) +5 +2 race, +1 4th, +2 enhancement
Cha 14 (6) +2

AC: 20 +1 armor +2 dex +5 wis +1 monk +1 dodge

HP: 33

Saves:
Fort:7 4 +1 con +2 cha
Ref: 8 4 +2 dex +2 cha
Will 14 7 +5 wis + 2 cha

B.A.B +4
Melee +5
Ranged +6
Unarmed +6 1-8 +1
Flurry +5/+5 1-8 +1
Light crossbow +6 1-8
Feats: 
Improved Unarmed Strike 1st
Stunning Fist 1st
Dodge 1st
Weapon Focus unarmed 3rd
Falling Star Stike Shaman 4
Fist of Iron 6th

Skills:
Monk:20
Tumble 4
Jump 4
Concentration 4
Swim 4
Hide 2
Move Silent 2
Shaman:30
Tumble 2 cc
Jump 2 cc
Knowledge Relegion 5
Knowledge Sprits 5
Knowledge Culture 5
Concentration 6
Heal 1
Total:
Tumble 6+2 dex =8
Jump 6 +1 str =7
Concentration 10 +1 con =11
Swim 4+1 str =5
Hide 2+2 dex +2 racial =6
Move Silent 2+2dex +2 racial =6
Knowledge Relegion 5+1 int =6
Knowledge Spirits    5+1 int =6
Knowledge, Culture  5+1 int =6
Heal 1+5 wisdom =6
Race and Class abilities:
 Climb speed 20' +8 racial
 +4 racial balance and jump
  +2 racial hide and move silent
 low light vision
 Improved Unarmed strike
 Stunning attack 
 Animal Companion
Sprit Sight
Turn/Undead +2 synergy
Sprit's Favor

Domains:Guardian, Hero +6 to attack and ac each 1/day

Spells:5/5+1/4+1/3+1
0:Cure Minor Wounds, Detect Magic, Purify Food and Drink, Read Magic, Resistance
1st: Bane, Bless x2, Shield of Fairth x2 + Divine Favor
2nd: Aid, Ancestral Vengeance, Bull's Strength, Lesser Restoration + Warning
3rd: Bestow Curse, Levitate, Prayer +Substitution

Equipment::
Bracers of Armor +1 1,000
Monk's Belt 13,000  
Wand of Cure Light Wounds 750
Periapt of Wisdom +2 4,000
Light crossbow 35
20 bolt 2
Monk's outfit 5
Furoshimi Sack 2
Straw Mat 5sp
2 wks rice cakes
spell component pouch
offerings 150
Iron figure 750


Background:: Togashi came through Amanu's Village at an influential age, and like all Vanara at that time he became fascinated with the human.  In  Amanu's case so much as to try to become a monk.  However the call of his ancestors proved to be too strong.  He finally, gave into thier call to be thier spokesman to the living.
Thier is also the unspoken, the life of a monk is too restrained.


----------



## Karl Green (Jun 24, 2004)

Ghostknight said:
			
		

> What is there looks good.  but if you have used the Complete divine version, please send me the details as I don not have it.
> 
> (remove spaces from the email address below- Eric's grandma doesn't like my surname!)
> 
> m l i p s h i t z @fnb.co.za




Looking over his spell list there isn't anything new. The only thing I am taking out of the CD is the new Divine Feat '*Augment Healing*' that Adds +2 points per spell level to the amount of damage healed by any Conjuration [Healing] spell that you know. For example his Cure Minor Wounds would heal 1d8 +7 (5 for the level +2 for the feat) while his Cure Serious Wounds would heal 3d6 +13 (7 for the level +6 for the feat) _if that is an acceptable Feat for you_


----------



## Goddess FallenAngel (Jun 24, 2004)

Okay, my character is done except for EQ. *sigh* *My least favorite part of a character-creation*


----------



## Ghostknight (Jun 25, 2004)

Karl:  Yep, the feat is fine.

GFA:  Yeah, everything is generally easy, up until spell selction and equipment- and the higher the level the more painful the process.

RJ:  Great, if possible please have it ready by Monday - I can then look through the sheets and character histories to put something together to get this started.


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Jun 25, 2004)

Even though equipment can sometimes be a pain, I rather like it.  I mean, where else can one flip through dozens of books and pick out all kinds of fantastic items with which to adventure across the countryside?  And spells?  Spells are extra fun to pick.

Then again, this is from a girl who loves to buy a new box of 96 crayons just to organize them by color.

If you want some help with bookkeeping Goddess, just let me know!


----------



## Goddess FallenAngel (Jun 25, 2004)

Isida Kep'Tukari said:
			
		

> Even though equipment can sometimes be a pain, I rather like it.  I mean, where else can one flip through dozens of books and pick out all kinds of fantastic items with which to adventure across the countryside?  And spells?  Spells are extra fun to pick.
> 
> Then again, this is from a girl who loves to buy a new box of 96 crayons just to organize them by color.
> 
> If you want some help with bookkeeping Goddess, just let me know!




I'm fine with spells - but EQ gets tiring after a while, and I've just spent way too long struggling with Domina's EQ in Paxus' epic game.   

Hey, if you are offering to help, I will take you up on that offer!


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Jun 25, 2004)

Ya!  I just added you to my AIM list, I'm Catcall606 if you want to chat that way, or you can email me at barrow at iastate dot edu.


----------



## Goddess FallenAngel (Jun 25, 2004)

Isida Kep'Tukari said:
			
		

> Ya!  I just added you to my AIM list, I'm Catcall606 if you want to chat that way, or you can email me at barrow at iastate dot edu.




AIM is great, I am usually on in the evenings (my time, EST). This evening I am leaving to Origins to meet up with a couple of old friends and have dinner, but I will be on tomorrow. Other than that, my email is taria at shadowlady dot com.


----------



## Goddess FallenAngel (Jun 26, 2004)

Okay, Sakura is finished (with Isida's help! ) and posted in the RG. They only thing I have left is HP - I can't seem to find the post that said what method we were using.


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Jun 27, 2004)

I think it's max at first and half thereafter.


----------



## rangerjohn (Jun 27, 2004)

Can someone suggest a good animal companion, for a vanara shaman?


----------



## Goddess FallenAngel (Jun 27, 2004)

Thanks, Isida. 

Also, GhostKnight: Dragon Mag #318 has an Oriental Adventures 3.5 update article. In it are some corrected and replacement feats, one of which (an ancestor feat) I would like to take. Do you happen to have the article/can we use items out of it?


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Jun 27, 2004)

rangerjohn - How about a lizard?  Rat?  Toad?  Tiger?  Baboon?  Crocodile?


----------



## rangerjohn (Jun 27, 2004)

Isida Kep'Tukari said:
			
		

> rangerjohn - How about a lizard?  Rat?  Toad?  Tiger?  Baboon?  Crocodile?




I don't think lizard and babboon is on the list.  Strange since baboon or another monkey would probably be what I would choose.  Now ape is on the list, but that is closer to a gorilla.


----------



## Ghostknight (Jun 28, 2004)

Goddess FallenAngel said:
			
		

> Thanks, Isida.
> 
> Also, GhostKnight: Dragon Mag #318 has an Oriental Adventures 3.5 update article. In it are some corrected and replacement feats, one of which (an ancestor feat) I would like to take. Do you happen to have the article/can we use items out of it?




I don't have it, but I will check if one of the local shops still has a copy (how old is it?  If it is the latest then it probably hasn't hit our shores yet- we are three months behind due to the international shipping and customs etc).


----------



## Ghostknight (Jun 28, 2004)

*I need PC backgrounds!*

Ok, those of you who have not finished character mechanics- at least post the backgrounds.  I would like to start off but need something to hang my story onto and build character motivations etc onto.

So if everyone could please post backgrounds ASAP!

Those that have backgrounds with their PCs, please ignore the above.


----------



## Karl Green (Jun 28, 2004)

Sorry I am such a big lamo about this. I will have this today. ONE big question though... I am looked and looked but I am not sure how much money we start with? Sorry about that...


----------



## Goddess FallenAngel (Jun 28, 2004)

Karl - I believe that starting cash from the DMG is 19,000 gp.


----------



## rangerjohn (Jun 28, 2004)

That's what I used.


----------



## Karl Green (Jun 28, 2004)

Thanks! OK spent money, and did up basic background. Please take a look. Also I was unsure about how we were doing Hit Points so I took Max at first adn 1/2 each level after that (for the BIG 30 )


----------



## rangerjohn (Jun 29, 2004)

Karl Green said:
			
		

> Thanks! OK spent money, and did up basic background. Please take a look. Also I was unsure about how we were doing Hit Points so I took Max at first adn 1/2 each level after that (for the BIG 30 )





Looks good, exept, the masterwork shortsword would be a wakizashi, and you do realize that the cloak and eagle's splendor's potions won't stack right?


----------



## Karl Green (Jun 29, 2004)

hehe yep I don't know how to spell it so I put down sword... and yep know about the cloak and poiton not stacking, just took it for 'emergency' BUT after I thought about it I think I will go with Bear's Endurance. That would better help H.P. etc


----------



## Ghostknight (Jun 29, 2004)

Sorry about the missing details - yep HP is max at first, half thereafter.  Starting gold is 19,000 gp as per DMG and IC thread will be up before the end of the day!


----------



## Ghostknight (Jun 29, 2004)

Karl- everything loks ok, but you have 10 extra skill points (16 from first level, +24 from other levels = 40).  I did give the go ahead for an extra 11 skill points per character but it was limited in which skills it could be used (Diplomacy is Ok, but then you still have another 3 points for the others which were Craft (non-artisan for nobles), Knowledge(Religion/Civilised Behavior/Geography), Perform or similar skills.  Oh, ad loose two points from other skills.


----------



## Ghostknight (Jun 29, 2004)

*Ic Thread Is Up*

Ok all, the IC thread can be found here 

RangerJohn, I will update and include you when you post your character (just a little friendly nudge  )


----------



## Goddess FallenAngel (Jun 29, 2004)

Ghostknight said:
			
		

> I don't have it, but I will check if one of the local shops still has a copy (how old is it?  If it is the latest then it probably hasn't hit our shores yet- we are three months behind due to the international shipping and customs etc).




*sorry it took me so long to get back to you*
It is the April 2004 issue. There are not only 3.5 conversions, but new feats and a Ninja core class.

The feat I wanted is below. 

*Audacious Attempt*
You are descended from the famous Scorpion Daimyo Bayushi Tangen, author of _Lies and Little Truths_. You share that ancestor's incredible audacity.
*Clan:* Scorpion
*Benefit:* Once per encounter, when you are attempting a nearly impossible task (any task at which you need to roll a 20 on 1d20 to succeed), you may roll two dice instead of one, taking the better result. You can use this ability when you choose, whether you are making an attack roll, saving throw, skill or ability check, level check, or any other d20 roll that you make, as long as you can succeed on that particular check only by rolling a 20 on the die.

This feat replaces "Soul of Sincerity" from the Oriental Adventures handbook.


----------



## Ghostknight (Jun 29, 2004)

Goddess FallenAngel said:
			
		

> *sorry it took me so long to get back to you*
> It is the April 2004 issue. There are not only 3.5 conversions, but new feats and a Ninja core class.
> 
> The feat I wanted is below.
> ...




Fine by me- so essentially a 10% success chance instead of a 5% one!  

Kinda reminds me of Discworld - anything that has an one in a million chance of happening will occur nine times out of ten!


----------



## Goddess FallenAngel (Jun 29, 2004)

Ghostknight said:
			
		

> Fine by me- so essentially a 10% success chance instead of a 5% one!
> 
> Kinda reminds me of Discworld - anything that has an one in a million chance of happening will occur nine times out of ten!




Yeah, I like Diskworld. I will update the character sheet shortly, if you will allow me to swap out a normal feat for that one.


----------



## Ghostknight (Jun 29, 2004)

Goddess FallenAngel said:
			
		

> Yeah, I like Diskworld. I will update the character sheet shortly, if you will allow me to swap out a normal feat for that one.




GO ahead and do it.  So far nothing has been used so I don't mind changes (later would be a problem but right now is fine!)


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Jun 29, 2004)

Yay!  A quest.  I'm always a sucker for a quest.  

Ghostknight, would you mind terribly if I were to add a servant or two in Zokiro's train?  Just to set up camp and stuff?


----------



## Goddess FallenAngel (Jun 29, 2004)

Ghostknight said:
			
		

> ooc: If anyone feels that I have treated their character incorrectly above, please let me know and it will be corrected.




Nope, you got Sakura down about pat.  Looks good to me!


----------



## Karl Green (Jun 29, 2004)

Ghostknight said:
			
		

> Karl- everything loks ok, but you have 10 extra skill points (16 from first level, +24 from other levels = 40).  I did give the go ahead for an extra 11 skill points per character but it was limited in which skills it could be used (Diplomacy is Ok, but then you still have another 3 points for the others which were Craft (non-artisan for nobles), Knowledge(Religion/Civilised Behavior/Geography), Perform or similar skills.  Oh, ad loose two points from other skills.




Don't I get the extra points for being Human? I will modify, but I that is where the extra 10 points come from


----------



## rangerjohn (Jun 29, 2004)

Ghostknight said:
			
		

> Ok all, the IC thread can be found here
> 
> RangerJohn, I will update and include you when you post your character (just a little friendly nudge  )




You mean in the rogue's gallery?  By the way can you suggest an animal companion?


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Jun 29, 2004)

rangerjohn, can't you just pick anything with no more than 8 Hit Dice?  Just pick something you like.  I might go with a snake, or maybe a large cat.


----------



## rangerjohn (Jun 30, 2004)

I guess I'll have to go with ape.


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Jun 30, 2004)

What about the dog?  Or a horse?  Perhaps an owl?


----------



## rangerjohn (Jun 30, 2004)

Of the ones available, ape fits best.  I don't really see a vanara with a dog or horse.


----------



## Ghostknight (Jun 30, 2004)

Karl Green said:
			
		

> Don't I get the extra points for being Human? I will modify, but I that is where the extra 10 points come from




Cringing in the corner- yep.  Forgot to add those in - naughty DM will slink off into the corner...


----------



## Ghostknight (Jun 30, 2004)

RJ - Please post in the RG.  I can start with the one in here, but I am using the RG for the "completed character" side- so I am comfirtable using what is there- stuff in here I have considered in flux.  I will use what is here for the moment - I will try to post before the end of today (but between re-adding threads and running a training course I may not have time).  In terms of adding an animal companion- I would go with ape/large constrictor type snake/leopard or any other animal that suits your fancy.

Isida: Feel free- a couple of servants is definitely in line for a samurai character.


----------



## Ghostknight (Jul 21, 2004)

Aah, well, seems I have set a little conundrum for you! I'm enjoying the discussion - bodes well for the game.  The reason for this is to let you guys know I am following and will butt in when necessary, but at the moment I am just letting you guys play this one out....


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Oct 25, 2004)

My samurai has just had a full-blown honor fit.  Mostly she's angry because this monk is treating her like some kind of naughty student (in her eyes), and because he seems to be something other than honest.  Ah... I might die because of this...


----------



## Ghostknight (Oct 25, 2004)

Dratted naughty non-humans.  they just don't know how to respect their betters!  (especially those carnivorous horsey types- uncivilised equines the lot of them!)


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Oct 25, 2004)

We are _so_ going to get chopped up and made into steaks!


----------



## rangerjohn (Oct 25, 2004)

If we are leaving the empire, it makes we wonder if we are going the right direction.  I was unsure before, and nothing I have seen has reassured me.
Of course it might be better for me to say this IC>


----------



## Goddess FallenAngel (Nov 23, 2004)

Hey all,

I am, unfortunately, going to have to regretfully resign from this game. I highly enjoyed playing but I simply have very little free time left with working 45 hours/week AND restarting school.

I again apologize, I had thought that I would have more time left, but that is not the case. I hope the everyone enjoys the game!


----------



## The Vorpal Tribble (Nov 23, 2004)

*the game buzzard swoops in*

Any openings?


----------

